# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Vellus regrowth is a big middle finger from the gods

## 25 going on 65

Srsly what is the point? A bunch of translucent vellus hairs growing up to my original hairline as if they have a reason to be there...."hey this marks where your hairline used to be." Gee thanks Avodart! Good thing I have spent $800+ on you!

Meanwhile I have shed some legitimate terminal hairs from my hairline corners. Trading in some terminals for translucent midget hairs, what a bargain.
In fact I need to refill my rx soon, so it will be like $1200 spent to achieve hairline corners that look like a 60 year old German woman's upper lip that needs to be waxed.

If I do not at least regain the terminal hairs I shed I will be irate. Styling has been a bitch lately. Some days it goes well but others it is a grueling process to make sure everything looks ok from every angle so I can go through my day without worrying if someone notices. But I guess it would be fine if someone did, all I have to say is "look at the old woman upper lip hair on my hairline, that definitely compensates"

F*ck vellus hairs

----------


## BigThinker

This is one of the main reasons I haven't started minox yet.  What I really need to do is just keep what I have.

----------


## Proper

Yeah. It feels risky starting minox when I did because it was topical and felt like it was gonna screw my hair before it got better. Lucky for me, I responded well. I cant say so for anyone else cause its different from person to person. I remember when first started it, I thought, well shit... goodbye hairs, time to go through a period of utter crap before it gets better, if at all.

----------


## ChrisM

Vellus hairs have the *potential* to grow terminal hairs if the arrector pilli which is the muscle with the hair shaft is not atrophied or gone completely based on the length of time of baldness. If it is then the vellus hairs are all you will gain however if the hair follicle has not atrophied to the point being gone after a length dormancy of ten years plus or so then you have a pretty good chance of resurrect a good amount of coverage though temple hairs are usually thought  that can never be reclaimed no matter what you do. The  fact that you have vellus hairs means you have a chance a 50/50  chance that that they might turn into terminal functional healthy hairs after they are shed out in a phase and the new hair that replaces it is now a dark nourished terminal hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Vellus hairs have the *potential* to grow terminal hairs if the arrector pilli which is the muscle with the hair shaft is not atrophied or gone completely based on the length of time of baldness. If it is then the vellus hairs are all you will gain however if the hair follicle has not atrophied to the point being gone after a length dormancy of ten years plus or so then you have a pretty good chance of resurrect a good amount of coverage though temple hairs are usually thought  that can never be reclaimed no matter what you do. The  fact that you have vellus hairs means you have a chance a 50/50  chance that that they might turn into terminal functional healthy hairs after they are shed out in a phase and the new hair that replaces it is now a dark nourished terminal hair.


 Thanks, but why do you say 10 years? I thought it was much less. Someone else posted it was more like 2-2.5 I think

----------


## ChrisM

> Thanks, but why do you say 10 years? I thought it was much less. Someone else posted it was more like 2-2.5 I think


  No one really knows for certain conflicting reports abound as HT successes have re-growth and there is no attachment to the pili muscle. The major school of though is that with MPB when the hair miniaturizes for x amount of years and the arrector pili muscle is separated from them for a while and is detached then there is no hope of going beyond vellus hairs because the shaft itself is malnourished and atrophied to such an extent choked off with telogen effluvium and sebum and DHT. However everyone's genetic profile is different and so one man's being a NW4 for 4 years and another being a NW6 for 12 years.. the NW6 might after a serious regimen of Fin/Dut/ RU with Minoxidil and Ketoconazole regain most if not all of his coverage and bypass the NW4's recovery process on the same program.

----------


## Abricko

> This is one of the main reasons I haven't started minox yet.  What I really need to do is just keep what I have.


 same here

----------


## Abricko

> Vellus hairs have the *potential* to grow terminal hairs if the arrector pilli which is the muscle with the hair shaft is not atrophied or gone completely based on the length of time of baldness. If it is then the vellus hairs are all you will gain however if the hair follicle has not atrophied to the point being gone after a length dormancy of ten years plus or so then you have a pretty good chance of resurrect a good amount of coverage though temple hairs are usually thought  best fat burner here  great article about the keto slim diet  that can never be reclaimed no matter what you do. The  fact that you have vellus hairs means you have a chance a 50/50  chance that that they might turn into terminal functional healthy hairs after they are shed out in a phase and the new hair that replaces it is now a dark nourished terminal hair.


 Thanks, but why do you say 10 years? I thought it was much less. Someone else posted it was more like 2-2.5 I think

----------


## Fantos

> This is one of the main reasons I haven't started minox yet.  What I really need to do is just keep what I have.


  same here

----------


## Fantos

> Vellus hairs have the *potential* to grow terminal hairs if the arrector pilli which is the muscle with the hair shaft is not atrophied or gone completely based on the length of time of baldness. If it is then the vellus hairs are all you will gain however if the hair follicle has not atrophied to the point being gone after a length dormancy of ten years plus or so then you have a pretty good chance of resurrect a good amount of coverage though temple hairs are usually black label x thought  that can never be reclaimed no matter what you do. The  fact that you have vellus hairs means you have a chance a 50/50  chance that that they might turn into terminal functional healthy hairs after they are shed out in a phase and the new hair that replaces it is now a dark nourished terminal hair.


  Thanks, but why do you say 10 years? I thought it was much less. Someone else posted it was more like 2-2.5 I think

----------


## primetboosters

Be thankful to God always

Testoprime

----------


## walthenry

great dreamcloud mattress

----------


## daviddavis

Cool Testogen

----------


## haulroy

that would be so genuine
dbol

----------


## doraamber

great news phenq results

----------


## avahenry

what the reason of it NZT limitless pill

----------


## fitsupps

why it happen Mind Lab PRO Reviews 2021

----------


## Fantos

> Thanks, but why do you say 10 years? I thought it was much less. Someone else posted it was more like 2-2.5 I think


  Vellus hairs have the *potential* to grow terminal hairs if the arrector pilli which is the muscle with the hair shaft is not atrophied or gone  shark tank weight loss how to lose weight fast crazy bulk reviews best sarms testogen gnc amazon Shark Tank Weight Loss Drink zantrex black reviews modere trim reviews    completely based length dormancy of ten years plus or so then you have a pretty good chance of resurrect a good amount of coverage though temple hairs are usually black label x thought that can never be reclaimed no matter what you do. The fact that you have vellus hairs means you have a chance a 50/50 chance that that they might turn into terminal functional healthy hairs after they are shed out in a phase and the new hair that replaces it is now a dark nourished terminal hair.

----------


## lisagen

Stated clearly Adderall

----------


## LloydB

Very nice post.

----------

